# Beards on Female Goats



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 10, 2011)

I know that beards on female goats are accepted, but are the frowned upon? Is a certian length frowned upon? I see ND does with longer beards than mature bucks, kind of manly and makes me want to shave it when I see one like this. Am I weird for feeling that way?


----------



## chandasue (Jan 10, 2011)

Wha?? I love my bearded lady!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm curious too. I have one that has a short one, and one that has a Chinese beard!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter ...when you show them you shave 'em bald anyway!


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 10, 2011)

I understand a little goatee or a tuft under the chin on girls, but 6 inches or more seems like she could have male hormones and it makes me wonder if she would have any problems with breeding, her kids having  problems or being a hermaphrodite like a polled X polled breeding. It's like humans, woman grow light facial hair, but when you see a lady with a full out beard,  that means male hormones are excessive right? Unastetically pleasing would be more how I would feel about it. If you had a female goat and wanted to show her and shave her then no problem but that's just a cover up. I guess I'm asking is there any issues that come with a female goat or ND in particular when a Doe has a very long beard? Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2011)

A long beard doesn't necessarily point to a hermaphrodite, and IMO does nothing for aesthetics...if ya don't like it, cut it off.  Hermie does aren't all that common.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to have a LaMancha doe with a buck-sized beard. She's had twins three years in a row, so I don't think her hormones are out of whack. 

The beards are normally shaved off on does for the show ring, but they vary in size. I've got one Mancha doe with no beard, two with wispy little beards, and then there was the one with the big beard. It's normal.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 10, 2011)

This is my Amber--3rd freshening.  First 2 she had quads and I certainly think she has a few in there this time too.  No prob. with her fertility, and I love her beard, but to each his own with that sort of thing.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2011)

Our Toggs would have beards to their chests if I didn't trim them back...and they are some fertile, baby makin' machines.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 10, 2011)

ditto.. I have some does with beards (long and luxurious) and others with none.. I have no preference.. even some ofmy does with beards do not necessarily pass on to their female kids.. I don't mind them.. but thenagain I kinda like wattles too!  Oh and I have one doe who has a nice beard and wattles!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of our ND does have beards, some don't.  We clip during the summer so they don't have the chance to get that long.


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 10, 2011)

One of my mini-nubian does has grown a little beard during her pregnancy. 

I seem to remember having a lot of hair growth myself as a pregnant woman, is that the same sort of process I wonder? That was the longest my hair ever grew in my life, during my pregnancies, and I had more arm hair and such at that time too.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 20, 2011)

In pygmies, I've noticed they seem to follow family lines (so relatively heritable) and they seem more common in caramels. Here's my beardies:
Rockstar






Rockstar's Mom, Bobbie Sue





Sugar






Rockstar's half sister (also a brown caramel) also has a beard. No breeding problems that I've seen. In fact, some of my most easy kidding girls.


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cute! Those beards could grow on you......


----------

